# "ride your music"



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2008)

anyone played this? i tried to download it but by the time i got it, it said the beta has expired(?). i hope the official release is soon  in February.  







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPaCQOXgvRY&feature=related


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Feb 7, 2008)

There's a very simple way to play the non-demo version, but I don't think it's legal


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, but, I really don't understand what your supposed to do.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 7, 2008)

The game is awesome as fuck. I hate how its only "beta weekends ATM"

I can't wait until the official release.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 7, 2008)

i tried playing but i have no idea what im doing lol


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2008)

im not really sure either. from watching the vid heres what i gather:
1. you pilot a pseudo fzero car and race along a guitar hero fret board thats like an fzero track.
2. you want to collect the colored boxes.
3. the colored boxes you collect stack up under you on a board under you and give you points.

that about it. looks fwoping sweet.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 7, 2008)

Dude that is amazing! I can't wait til it comes out! I was watching the Chop Suey video its so awesome how it works with the song!


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 7, 2008)

Really cool.. you use your won mp3 files right?
Will the game be free?]

made of win:


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 7, 2008)

I saw that Surfroll'd!


----------



## TaMs (Feb 7, 2008)

I played the beta. It was fun. Atleast for some time.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 7, 2008)

I bypass the beta thingie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's quite easy.
Still got the files on my pc plus the how to make it work outside the beta period. Really fun game!
I could upload it if you guys want. Am i allowed to put a megaupload link here? Else i can send the link by pm.


----------



## notnarb (Feb 7, 2008)

The game is supposed to be freeware...  That technically isn't a 'crack', as the protection has no legal backing, so I would call it really light gray area (aka poast it!)


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> The game is supposed to be freeware...Â That technically isn't a 'crack', as the protection has no legal backing, so I would call it really light gray area (aka poast it!)



post it! i want!


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought that after the beta you was supposed to buy it?
aw anyway
 Mods please delete this when not allowed(but I think it is)


_*removed illegal content* -Opium_

Enjoy!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 7, 2008)

whats a good place to get single mp3 files ?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 7, 2008)

You talk about downloading single mp3 songs?
Then I should say limewire.
For albums torrents/newsgroups


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 7, 2008)

Are there already people who enjoyed my upload?
Like to hear your oppinions


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I grabed your uploaded file.
Have'nt had the time to mess with it yet.
Ive really been wanting to try the game.
See if it runs on my computer anyway.

I thiink if it does go on sale I'll most likely buy it.
Tough it looks more like a musical version of klax with a jet car, ather than a harder to play racer like I was hoping.
It turns for ya, and you just collect junk :/
I know that sorta makes a track, but Im a racing junkie.

Still, I can only see it getting better in the final release.

Who knows, maybe with enough purchases they'll be able to get the game onto Wiiware or something or even make a sequel.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 7, 2008)

i wanna know where to get this game and i wanna know it NOWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 7, 2008)

I.... don't understand what you're supposed to do? Sky Roads looks 100 times better.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 7, 2008)

Im download it now Bruin, Ill post back later.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> i wanna know where to get this game and i wanna know it NOWWWWW!!!!!



I posted the downloadlink in my post in a spoiler on the first page, look for it.


----------



## Dylaan (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the share!


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 7, 2008)

this game is awsome, my 256mb wont paly it on premium, cuz my 1.9 celeron can keep up with it xD, so i only have blank and grey orisms and the environment is only white also, is this supposed to be happening?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I guess it depends on the song what kind of background you get.
And if you want different color blocks you chose a different mode. Which you can do after the first tutorial thingie


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Looks cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man,  that song is everywhere!

hrth


----------



## Westside (Feb 7, 2008)

hmm, It says I'm not connected to Internet and when I tried to update, it fails.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 7, 2008)

i have no idea how to play lol and you can pick up blocks


----------



## anime_junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

The best place for MP3s in Soulseek. >_>


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 7, 2008)

You DON'T update and follow the exact instructions I included in the rar.
The goal of the game is to pick up those colored blocks and make combo's with it. The blocks are kinda on the rhytem.
The controls you can use are the arrow and wasd. Maybe more but I don't use those.


----------



## Westside (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> You DON'T update and follow the exact instructions I included in the rar.
> The goal of the game is to pick up those colored blocks and make combo's with it. The blocks are kinda on the rhytem.
> The controls you can use are the arrow and wasd. Maybe more but I don't use those.


COOOL!!  It worked, thanks.  For some reason when I used Ridge Racer soundtrack, it fits perfectly into this game, as if it was made for it.


----------



## Neko (Feb 8, 2008)

I just played it using some songs from PowerGlove!
(for example , "Mute City from F-Zero" !!! )
It's awesome.

(And I tried Ridge Racer. (song 2 on the original PSX Disk , it's tagged Ridge Racer. (iTunes did it automatically.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 8, 2008)

this game is made out of pure awesomeness.

cant wait for more.


----------



## cubin' (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow this game is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes the music so much more intense! 


Cheers for the download Bruinbaard


----------



## fischju (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, it supports the Xbox 360 pad plus rumble without any configuration. Awesome.

Edit: Can't create an account in game, says "Error" after I submit?


----------



## anime_junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, after trying a bunch of different stuff in this, it seems electronic stuff is the most "accurate", as far as matching up with the beats and whatnot.

Also, playing speedcore songs can give you seizures. @[email protected]


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You DON'T update and follow the exact instructions I included in the rar.
> ...



Well actually the game makes a level when you give the game a song. 
So the game is made for every song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@offtopic84

You sure you followed the instructions well, and did the fiddler thing right? You've got to keep fiddler opened after you saved.
And everytime when you want to play the game you'll also need to use fiddler


----------



## raulpica (Feb 9, 2008)

Great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Bruinbaard


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 9, 2008)

Just played it.. really cool.. Jamiroquai songs fit perfectly! Loved the way how your "ship" gets slower when the music gets more calm.. it's like Guitar Hero and F-Zero had a child XP

The final version is supposed to come out this month.. can't wait!


----------



## fischju (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> ...



I closed it and opened it again and it works. I didn't expect that I could see the leaderboards!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 9, 2008)

Bad Boy for Life is hard


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 9, 2008)

no it's not, out of pure curiosity, i went surifng that song and did about 40k points in easymode pointman =P

if ya want a ahrd song surf this:

Juno Reactor - Mona Lisa Overdrive

or

FAtBoy Slim - Joker

or even

Abingdon School boys - Nervous Breakdown,

cud never make more than 20k on those song they are ahrd as hell for me


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 9, 2008)

I just played some Bubbly and that shit is weak its soo easy.


----------



## Dylaan (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> Also, playing speedcore songs can give you seizures. @[email protected]


Yup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found out the hard way! Will the full version be different to the BETA? Also, it wouldn't let me change the resolution in windowed mode or see the leaderboards. (Although I guess you get that with 'free' stuff).


----------



## anime_junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Feb 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, playing speedcore songs can give you seizures. @[email protected]
> ...


lol. I tried SpeedCoreDandy on Ninja Mono, just for kicks. That shit is impossible.


----------



## Mars (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone mind mirroring Bruinbaard's upload? It's not working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 11, 2008)

I uploaded it again for you, this time on megaupload:

_*removed illegal content* -Opium_


----------



## War (Feb 11, 2008)

The topic title is misleading. >_>


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't wrote it


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 11, 2008)

The game is available for pre-purchase on Steam for U$ 8,95 .. It'll be out on Friday..

So.. there's stuff in this topic that are kind of ilegal now..


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 11, 2008)

boooo , steam=fail.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> The topic title is misleading. >_>



what did you want to see?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 12, 2008)

Shall I remove the upload links?


----------



## Mars (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> I uploaded it again for you, this time on megaupload:
> 
> _*removed illegal content* -Opium_



Thanks man, really appreciate it. Judging by the videos, this game looks very fun. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 12, 2008)

You guys have got to try some drum & Bass stuff on mono ninja, it's just.... impossible


----------



## Jax (Feb 12, 2008)

Somebody play Through the Fire and Flames!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Somebody play Through the Fire and Flames!



well... its been done but not by me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-z6YK92otg


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 15, 2008)

Game is out.. got it today already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't noticed any big improvement from the beta.. well.. it has achievements!


----------



## Opium (Feb 16, 2008)

I've removed the links to the tampered beta that doesn't expire. The proper thing is out now anyway and I'd consider that download link illegal.

I just bought it from Steam, for $10 it's a steal and the dev deserves the money for such a cool idea. Downloading as we speak.


----------



## phoood (Feb 16, 2008)

I've been looking forward for a game like this.  $10 is ok.

I'd pay more if someone released a game like this that was moar like wipeout.  I mean like a lot more.  But this is ok.  A bit of meh.

My opinion, and I "played the beta" too.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 16, 2008)

I reallyreally wish the would've added an album option where you can play songs in sequence without having to reselect and look at scores and all that. it really breaks with the flow.

Well worth the 10 bucks though.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 16, 2008)

Songs with sudden change on the speed are great on this!


----------



## pkprostudio (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome game. I played the demo but only got 4 songs. I did Rickroll though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I wish someone would buy this for me as a gift.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 16, 2008)

It's retailing at $9.95 ex VAT on Steam at least


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 17, 2008)

Already got it off the newsgroups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No-steam ftw!


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> Already got it off the newsgroups
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I Hate steam.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 17, 2008)

What for new features does the full version have ?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 17, 2008)

Not much, just full and probably some bugs fixed or something?
And then are some new types to play with like pro mono at advanced and you've got to unlock the styles, but I dunno how.


----------



## PikaPika (Feb 17, 2008)

My favorite songs so far are Holy Roller Novocaine by Kings of Leon, TtFaF by Dragonforce, and Good Morning by Kanye West. HRN is like a frickin roller coaster lol.


----------

